# Ode to forgetfulness



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I swear - this guy knows me! :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7lSliucgygc


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Who are you?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Who are you?


I don't remember.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

What were we talking about again?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

When did I post to this thread???


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome to...um, er, ah...wait a minute -- it'll come to me...
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​*
Now I remember...welcome to *GeezerTalk.com*!

:grin:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Too funny, pity I know my time is coming. :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Geez...I'm only 8th post in here...and already forgot what the heck we were all talking about....


----------

